# Cattery



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

My fiance and i are moving over to La Cala De Mijas on 20th February to live. We are going on holiday to Florida this year and need to put our cat Jessie into a cattery.

Can anyone suggest any good ones? Obviously want her to be taken care of.

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In The Doghouse DTC I think these guys do cats as well???!


Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

jojo said:


> In The Doghouse DTC I think these guys do cats as well???!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks that place looks great! You used them before? 

x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Claire11 said:


> Thanks that place looks great! You used them before?
> 
> x



They are friends of mine, I havent used them (I would without hesitation if the need arose), but I do know that they are good. In fact "Donz" who posts on here runs it with her husband and I'm sure she wont mind me telling you they are both animal mad lol!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

jojo said:


> They are friends of mine, I havent used them (I would without hesitation if the need arose), but I do know that they are good. In fact "Donz" who posts on here runs it with her husband and I'm sure she wont mind me telling you they are both animal mad lol!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Looks great! Thank you so much  x


----------

